# Flying cats



## Desecrated (Nov 3, 2007)

airborne cats - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 3, 2007)

LAWLZ MOAR!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2007)

KITTIES!!! <3


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 3, 2007)

Flying toasters are cooler.


----------



## Decreate (Nov 3, 2007)

I miss the cat I used to live with in Macau...


----------



## nikki_malicious (Nov 19, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Flying toasters are cooler.



no way man. i would much rather have a flying cat. toasters hurt


----------



## Apophis (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome


----------

